

Robust soldier crab ball gate: swarms of crabs can implement logical gates - griftah
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1204.1749v1.pdf

======
ColinWright
Previous submissions, including to an overview:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3831987>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3832523>

No comments there - perhaps this submission will gain traction instead.

